# Corvette Museum



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

I own a 2001 Corvette that I bought here in Florida and took it home on the auto train two years ago. We visited the Corvette Museum on the way down here to Florida last week. Here are two pictures; one is of the sinkhole and the other is of the only Corvette out of the bunch that went down with the sinkhole that will not be repaired. 



.


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

My 2001 Corvette Convertible. It has a 350 cu.in. motor with 375hp. and a 6-speed transmission.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

I remember that sinkhole incident.  Nice 'vette you have there oldman!  :cool2:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful Vette!

Amazing what happened to that poor one in the sink hole ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

That is a beautiful `Vette! It`s amazing that they only lost one of them in that sinkhole. My son in law has an `06-he commutes in it daily. They have five kids so he figured there was no sense in his car being one that will fit the whole family,just to commute in,so he got this lol.....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice pictures Bob! Thanks!


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's a few more that was pulled out of the sinkhole.


----------

